# Problem mit ejay 6



## xxScalaxx (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo ich habe mir den hip hop ejay 6 gekauft. nun habe ich folgendes problem. wenn ich diverse loops aneinander setzen will dann bleibt zwischen ihnen immer ein stück ohne ton. das heist das ich sie nicht so hinsetzen kann das eine lückenlose melodie entsteht sondern immer eine hässliche lücke entsteht. es gelingt mir auch nicht die loops übereinander zu legen wie ich es bei dem hip hop ejay 4 machen konnte. kann mir jemand helfen gruß scala


----------



## The_Maegges (30. Juli 2007)

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung von dem Programm, aber schau doch mal ob es sowas wie ne Snap to Grid Funktion gibt und ob man die irgendwie verändern kann (z.B. Snap to Time, Snap to BPM oder sowas).

Wäre vielleicht hilfreich, wenn du einen Screenshot (am Besten in Originalgrösse) von dem Teil posten könntest, vielleicht ist da ja was zu erkennen...


----------

